# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Judge Andrew Napolitano for PRESIDENT of the United States in 2012

## Cowlesy

Would you vote, donate and/or campaign for Judge Andrew Napolitano for the Presidency of the United States in 2012?

(poll forthcoming)

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Yep

----------


## Cowlesy

//

----------


## He Who Pawns

The Judge looks waaaay too much like a character from the Sopranos to get elected President.

----------


## torchbearer

> The Judge looks waaaay too much like a character from the Sopranos to get elected President.


I don't know.. people like the Sopranos.

----------


## TER

undoubtedly

----------


## Rangeley

Sure.

----------


## ClayTrainor

I'd make a video for him or something.

My Canadian ass can't donate or vote for him

----------


## torchbearer

He is one of the few people who could unify like Ron.
All the other guys have a segment of our many peoples who are adamantly opposed.

----------


## Deborah K

Why do people approve of the Judge but not Glenn Beck, since after all, the Judge appears on the GB show regularly???  BTW, we approached the Judge's agency when we were organizing the revolution march.  His fee was 15,000 dollars an hour plus travel.

----------


## torchbearer

> Why do people approve of the Judge but not Glenn Beck, since after all, the Judge appears on the GB show regularly???  BTW, we approached the Judge's agency when we were organizing the revolution march.  His fee was 15,000 dollars an hour plus travel.


Judge: "Ron Paul is the Thomas Jefferson of our day" - and the judge has been talking our message, even during the Bush years. He is trustworthy.

Beck: "Ron Paul is the mayor of crazy town" - and didn't come out of the liberty closet until Bush was out of office.

----------


## Kotin

Judge Andrew Napolitano is one of the only people who can stand with Ron Paul in terms of integrity..


I would campaign my ass off for this guy.. for anything

----------


## alaric

> Judge: "Ron Paul is the Thomas Jefferson of our day" - and the judge has been talking our message, even during the Bush years. He is trustworthy.
> 
> Beck: "Ron Paul is the mayor of crazy town" - and didn't come out of the liberty closet until Bush was out of office.


Also, even though Beck is getting better, he is still an Iraq war nut.

----------


## Rangeley

Beck isn't a bad guy and while I dont agree with him on everything, I think he is pretty good for us overall. That said, how can you compare him to a guy like Napolitano?

----------


## Stary Hickory

Quite obviously if we could somehow get the Judge into office it would be simply beautiful.

----------


## Matt Collins

The Judge doesn't have ANY foreign policy experience. But I still think he would be one of the best Presidents this country has ever had.

----------


## thasre

Napolitano/Johnson 2012!!!!!!!

----------


## Cowlesy

> The Judge doesn't have ANY foreign policy experience. But I still think he would be one of the best Presidents this country has ever had.


I think him not having any foreign policy experience actually might be good.

I like the Judge because he seems like the kind of guy who thinks for himself instead of needing 800 advisers to tell him what to do.

----------


## dannno

Without a second thought.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

We may be on to something here

----------


## Kludge

Vote & campaign prior to significant straw polls. If he does well in straw polls, I'd donate and give up whatever I am doing which isn't necessary to sustaining my life (working/eating/occasionally-attending-school/sleeping) to campaign.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Judge: "Ron Paul is the Thomas Jefferson of our day"* - and the judge has been talking our message, even during the Bush years. He is trustworthy.
> 
> *Beck: "Ron Paul is the mayor of crazy town" - and didn't come out of the liberty closet until Bush was out of office*.


+1776

Yes, I would donate to, vote for and campaign for the Judge.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Who the hell are the five who said no?

----------


## rancher89

'twern't me, I've been a fan, will be a fan of the Judge.  It seemed like, at one time, the only person who wasn't actually campaigning for Ron Paul, but said good things about him, was the Judge.  Winner of the internets

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

I like the fellow a lot, however, it makes more sense to me for him to run for a lower office and get elected.

----------


## Invalid

I think we should run Justin Raimondo

----------


## SweetMona

> I'd make a video for him or something.
> 
> My Canadian ass can't donate or vote for him


Clay,

Got to find you a pretty American Girl and get married before 2012 ? You can vote and donate as much as you want. LOL 

We are truly indebted to all of your help and supports. You are amazing!

----------


## He Who Pawns

Look, one thing you guys need to consider is that the Judge might have some skeletons in his closet.  Hookers?  Coke?  I mean, who knows.  

I doubt he wants to seek high elected office.  And like I said earlier, he looks waay too much like a member of the Sopranos cast to get elected to the White House!!

----------


## sluggo

> The Judge doesn't have ANY foreign policy experience. But I still think he would be one of the best Presidents this country has ever had.


Well, Obama didn't have any foreign policy experience.

Oops. I forgot that he was born in Kenya. 

Sorry.

----------


## dannno

> Look, one thing you guys need to consider is that the Judge might have some skeletons in his closet.  Hookers?  Coke?  I mean, who knows.  
> 
> I doubt he wants to seek high elected office.  And like I said earlier, he looks waay too much like a member of the Sopranos cast to get elected to the White House!!


Who are you suggesting??

Schiff won't even run for senate..

----------


## MCockerill08

lol if he did run we could refer to him as "The Judge," like we call Ron paul "the good doctor." 

Incidentally, The Judge would have my vote, blood, sweat, tears, and greenbacks :]

----------


## He Who Pawns

> Who are you suggesting??
> 
> Schiff won't even run for senate..


Believe me, Schiff is waaay more likely to run than the Judge!

----------


## Cowlesy

> Look, one thing you guys need to consider is that the Judge might have some skeletons in his closet.  Hookers?  Coke?  I mean, who knows.  
> 
> I doubt he wants to seek high elected office.  And like I said earlier, he looks waay too much like a member of the Sopranos cast to get elected to the White House!!


Hookers? Coke?

Have you checked out who currently lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, or the guy before him?

Just sayin'

----------


## raystone

With a little civil unrest this time next year, this might be catchy...

The Verdict Is In: The Judge For Law & Order
Judge Andrew Napolitano For President

----------


## He Who Pawns

> Hookers? Coke?
> 
> Have you checked out who currently lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, or the guy before him?
> 
> Just sayin'


Well, you have a point there....

----------


## Cowlesy

I just think he has a great delivery of the true American freedom message, and he knows the true history of the country.

For those of you who are new around here, here is a must-watch from Judge Napolitano:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8QwTKKSvR8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXzUL9KkgvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35yhSifZ5jI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRukPp9Tq5k

----------


## He Who Pawns

Cowlesy, I love your enthusiasm for the Judge, but I think your efforts would be better spent on promoting Schiff vs Dodd.  That is a looming battle that is VERY winnable.  

Not only is Schiff the perfect candidate to take out the criminal Dodd, but he has plenty of cash of his own to pump into that senate race. If he enters the race, Schiff could literally mop the floor with Dodd in the debates, which will definitely focus on economics.

----------


## raystone

Course, his book title of A Nation of Sheep wouldn't endear many people.

How can he spin that  ?   He meant they were all soft and cuddly ?

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Course, his book title of A Nation of Sheep wouldn't endear many people.
> 
> How can he spin that  ?   He meant they were all soft and cuddly ?


It's time to stop pandering to the people and be honest....

----------


## Cowlesy

> Cowlesy, I love your enthusiasm for the Judge, but I think your efforts would be better spent on promoting Schiff vs Dodd.  That is a looming battle that is VERY winnable.  
> 
> Not only is Schiff the perfect candidate to take out the criminal Dodd, but he has plenty of cash of his own to pump into that senate race. If he enters the race, Schiff could literally mop the floor with Dodd in the debates, which will definitely focus on economics.


I hear you, but Schiff doesn't want to run, he's growing a business, and Larry Kudlow will crowd Schiff out (yes, it would be ridiculous, but Kudlow has a lot more friends than Schiff in the media).

Schiff's focus right now should be making his clients money.  If he decides to go full steam ahead with a Senate run, I will campaign for him.

----------


## jmlfod87

He is definitely one of a very small handful of people who could unite the entire liberty movement that Ron Paul built. This in large because he doesn't have a voting record and can therefore adopt Ron Paul's entire platform without looking like a flip flopper.

I doubt he'll run though, I don't think he has any political ambitions. I hope I'm wrong though.

----------


## He Who Pawns

> I hear you, but Schiff doesn't want to run, he's growing a business, and Larry Kudlow will crowd Schiff out (yes, it would be ridiculous, but Kudlow has a lot more friends than Schiff in the media).
> 
> Schiff's focus right now should be making his clients money.  If he decides to go full steam ahead with a Senate run, I will campaign for him.


Yes, but Schiff has said lately that the people we need in office are those who are reluctant to run.  I'm amusing that includes him.

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## Matt Collins

> Look, one thing you guys need to consider is that the Judge might have some skeletons in his closet.  Hookers?  Coke?  I mean, who knows.


Actually it was documented that the Judge was once involved in coke (he admits it himself). You'll have to read his books to find out the details but it's quite juicy and entertaining.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Hookers? Coke?
> 
> Have you checked out who currently lives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, or the guy before him?




HA HA HA HA! Thanks for the belly laugh tonight. 


Yeah what's the old saying... "they say in America that anyone can be President... looks like they are right!"

----------


## Matt Collins

> I doubt he'll run though, I don't think he has any political ambitions. I hope I'm wrong though.


He could change his mind but I think at present he's making a TON of money from Fox and wants to keep it that way for the time being.

----------


## BornFrei

It seems this thread may be dead but for what it's worth, I found this because I was thinking of starting a "draft Napolitano" movement and was searching to see if anyone else was already doing it.  I heard him (I think on Glenn Beck) saying we need more decent people to get involved in politics or something like that.  I bet if we put that quote on a petition and got a million people to sign i he would be hard pressed to turn it down.

----------


## mello

I'd like him as President or a Supreme Court Judge.

----------


## Reason

> Would you vote, donate and/or campaign for Judge Andrew Napolitano for the Presidency of the United States in 2012?
> 
> (poll forthcoming)


*absolutely, I have 3 of his books less than 5 feet away from me as I type this 

Napolitano is awesome!*

----------


## Reason

> I'd like him as President or a Supreme Court Judge.


*agreed!*

----------


## ChaosControl

SC Judge sounds good since that is for life.

----------


## anaconda

Napolitano/Paul 2012!

Secretary of the Treasury: Peter Schiff
White House Press Secretary: Lew Rockwell
Secretary of State: Pat Buchanan
Attorney General: Ralph Nader
Secretary of Defense: Adam Kokesh
White House Chief of Staff: Cynthia McKinney
Federal Reserve Chairman: Catherine Austin Fitts

----------


## satchelmcqueen

if paul doesnt run again, then ill vote for whom ever paul endorses.

----------


## Theriot

I would vote for him but he wouldn't get anywhere because he just has lawyer experience, right?

----------


## Matt Collins

> SC Judge sounds good since that is for life.


He would never be confirmed due to statements he has made and things he has written in his books.

----------


## Cowlesy

Judge Napolitano for President, 2012.

----------


## Matt Collins

I don't know if he would make a good President, but he would make an excellent federal judge! That being said having him as a VP candidate would be a good move.

Again, I don't think he's interested in it.

----------


## Working Poor

> Napolitano/Paul 2012!
> 
> Secretary of the Treasury: Peter Schiff
> White House Press Secretary: Lew Rockwell
> Secretary of State: Pat Buchanan
> Attorney General: Ralph Nader
> Secretary of Defense: Adam Kokesh
> White House Chief of Staff: Cynthia McKinney
> Federal Reserve Chairman: Catherine Austin Fitts



Yes!

----------


## SimpleName

President, maybe too soon. Congress first? I'd vote for the guy if he ran anyway, but he should get into Congress first. First he has got to get out of his Fox contract.

----------


## Matt Collins

Obligatory photo

----------

